# Tagless T-shirts



## Rashid (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone have feedback on there customers about tagless t-shirts vs. tags?

Is this something that customers care enough about to switch to selling tagless only?


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

all my customers go tag less or tear away tags


----------



## textryk (Sep 7, 2010)

We sell only tag less products in my shop so designers can rebrand


----------

